# Spot On Bowstrings is Now Accepting Staff Shooter Applications



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Spot On Bowstrings is now accepting applications for our shooting staff. 

Please email applications to [email protected].

We will be doing a field staff and a pro staff for the 2010 season.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want to be part of a great product and even a better guy, send the applications in. You won't regret it :mg::mg:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

*Change of Plan*

Lets use a different email address.

Please send resumes/applications to [email protected]

I will be releasing more details about what will be offered a little later.

2009 has been a great year and I hope to make 2010 even better.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Strings*

Best strings I have used, and I have used a bunch of them. Larry is a great guy to deal with also.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Emails are coming in.

I will be releasing the details of the shooter positions shortly.


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*resume*

email sent


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep the emails coming. We are a growing company and we strive on quality built strings.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

To the Top

Keep the emails coming.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will accept applications until the end of the month...(Oct 2009).

I will begin letting people know about their status after that.

Thanks for all of the interest.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok time is running out and hunting season is here for most or is getting ready to come in.

I am going to have contingency money for all classes.

I will contact everyone that has applied with the details after I get back from my Illinois trip.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Have a safe trip.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope to be able to post some pics of a good whitetail with my ugly mug holding his head up.

The pro staff will include some free strings other items to boot.

The field staff will have strings at a discounted rate and other items included.

All staff shooters will be eligible for contingency money in all classes.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

an not wait to see the pics and also find out of course. Good luck.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a few days left to get me your information.

I will begin contacting shooters after Nov. 1st


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

you've got mail! thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

App sent thanks for the opportunity regardless the best strings out IMO :darkbeer:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok. I got everyones resumes and emails. I will be contacting everyone by email here very shortly. I still have several to go through so please bare with me.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

How did the hunt go?


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Larry, I had to settle for a small 6 point. Had to start my job again and time was running out. S.O.B. Strings was a deadly combination with the Alphamax this year. 14 yard shot and i'm eating good in the neighborhood. Just keep putting in for that Iowa Tag.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone get the word yet?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, What happened?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

My hunting season has been good this year. I killed a 10 point in Illinois...not a very big one though. In Ohio I was covered up with bucks. I was hunting for a stud and chose not to shoot any that I had shots at. And here in WV so far I killed a 146" 8 point in our bowhunting only counties.

I will be contacting everyone through email. I have started contacting shooters so just bare with me I am working on it.

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome year. Congrats on the deer.


----------

